# Troy Bilt Gas Cap Venting Question



## James_F (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi Folks: Recently received my new T.B. 2420 Snowblower. Everything works great; no issues. Fired it up today and it works fine.

With that said, I don't understand the gas cap on this machine (two photos attached.). The whole cap assembly was loose on top of the tank. Not sure if something is either wrong or I am supposed to tighten something. What I am saying is that I assume the tank has to be vented to prevent a vacuum in the tank which causes fuel starvation. But how does this cap assembly vent. Is it the cap or is it the base of cap assembly? I know this is kind of a naive question, but I've never owned a piece of equipment with a cap like this. Thanks in advance for your advice.







.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That sure appears to be a vented cap, so I would assume the tank collar should be secured. 

Is that a plastic collar on a metal tank?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree, the ring should be tight. You could loosen the ring and see what happens, you may find the neck becomes loose. The hole in rather center of the cap is the vent


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The ring looks split . . I would think it should be a solid circle. Might be why it is loose . . .


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

When you tighten the cap if it becomes tight then it's tight...the orange red section on the top of the cap is going to be another peice of the cap...many caps have a little play especially those that ratchet when you tighten them up that prevent over tightening...even if it's not the ratchet variety it's still a two piece cap...I bet you can wiggle the inside section of the cap while holding the outer section of the cap.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_F (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your responses. Upon very close inspection, the plastic ring is broken; completely split where the first image shows that. Will contact Troy Bilt for a replacement. Details, details, details ....  LATE EDIT 10/25 Troy Bilt is sending me a replacement ring.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

James_F said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. Upon very close inspection, the ring is broken; completely split where the first image shows that. Will contact Troy Bilt for a replacement. Details, details, details ....


The ring is to hold the cover against the top of the tank right?

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_F (Oct 13, 2021)

Shovel said:


> The ring is to hold the cover against the top of the tank right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


Correct. I didn't notice the 'irregular' fracture pattern at first until I looked at it real close (after reading everyone's thoughts that the ring must be broken). As I thought at first that it was some design feature (???). Trying now to reach Troy Bilt to get a replacement. LATE EDIT: Troy Bilt is sending me a replacement locking ring.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

James_F said:


> Correct. I didn't notice the 'irregular' fracture pattern at first until I looked at it real close (after reading everyone's thoughts that the ring must be broken). As I thought at first that it was some design feature (???). Trying now to reach Troy Bilt to get a replacement. LATE EDIT: Troy Bilt is sending me a replacement locking ring.


Does the cap inside piece and outside piece wiggle against each other when you have it in your hand.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_F (Oct 13, 2021)

Shovel said:


> Does the cap inside piece and outside piece wiggle against each other when you have it in your hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


Yes. Which is what I originally found to be strange. The plastic ring "snugs' the portion of the cap assembly inside the tank to the part of cap assembly outside the tank to create a water tight fit to the tank itself. The venting is in the cap assembly itself as others have pointed out. I cannot tell at the moment (away from the machine), but I think there is a gasket or something under the ring. I think one has to be careful not to over-tighten the ring which is what likely happened at the factory by someone as it must be a bit fragile.


----------

